# Changes for VMs



## MiracleWorker (Mar 25, 2018)

My HR said she heard Target was about to make some changes to the VM role. One of those changes being ways that VMs can move up in the company? Has anyone else heard this information or anything new about visual merchandisers at Target. I would love to see some changes!


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Mar 26, 2018)

the only thing i can foresee....

Is you are also now the new Signing TM!, Congrats, btw, you have a 2 Pallets on the line, can you get them taken care of in the next hour? 
Oh Ya!, we have been looking for that new FOS Shipt, Stanchion.... Why don't we have it?

You get to reply, "I am not sure I think they never sent it, as I hadn't seen anything. I'll go ahead and order it".

Once it arrives, (two weeks later) and you get to set it, (feeling all proud, another mission accomplished), another ETL asks you, why are you putting this up? We don't get shipt for another 6 months?.

I need a beers.


----------



## pinkp2ie (Mar 26, 2018)

I thought they just downgraded/killed the TL position of VMs so i don't see any growth it that position.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 26, 2018)

pinkp2ie said:


> I thought they just downgraded/killed the TL position of VMs so i don't see any growth it that position.



under the 2018/19 modernization, VM falls squarely under Team Member and not Lead or Leader.


----------



## Rarejem (Mar 26, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> under the 2018/19 modernization, VM falls squarely under Team Member and not Lead or Leader.


Had our meeting today.  Our VM is most definitely a Lead.


----------



## spotlife (Mar 27, 2018)

Rarejem said:


> Had our meeting today.  Our VM is most definitely a Lead.


At the discretion of store leadership, they can still be utilized as a leader (following up with the team, giving direction), however, they cannot coach team members.


----------



## MiracleWorker (Mar 27, 2018)

Yeah I’m definitely still a lead. I’m basically like the modernization captain. Apparently, according to my HR, the Target team is about to see why VMs are important and why we are supposed to be really focused on merchandising. All of my leaders are being really vague though.


----------



## TargetLounger (Mar 27, 2018)

The VM is not a Lead under the PILOT and has no managerial work load. But is in a equal role to the other lead's, so kinda like it already was lol.


----------



## On6 (Mar 27, 2018)

vmtlnewbie said:


> My HR said she heard Target was about to make some changes to the VM role. One of those changes being ways that VMs can move up in the company? Has anyone else heard this information or anything new about visual merchandisers at Target. I would love to see some changes!


I’ve been around Target long enough to tell you that sounds like the “dangling carrot” treatment.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Mar 27, 2018)

On6 said:


> I’ve been around Target long enough to tell you that sounds like the “dangling carrot” treatment.


 with their pay already, TL would be lateral In pay, with much more paperwork. I would let the carrot stay there.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Mar 27, 2018)

Good thing I don't like carrots.


----------



## Rarejem (Mar 27, 2018)

TargetLounger said:


> The VM is not a Lead under the PILOT and has no managerial work load. But is in a equal role to the other lead's, so kinda like it already was lol.


The VM is a lead at our store and we are a pilot.  However, the VM does not have a team.  So there's that.


----------



## MiracleWorker (Mar 27, 2018)

Why is everyone so rude to VMs??? I do not understand. All I did was ask a simple question regarding changes to my role that are coming up. If you don’t have anything nice to say, why say anything at all?


----------



## Fix It (Mar 27, 2018)

They aren’t a lead, they’re an influence on the team.


----------



## PackAndCry (Mar 27, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> I’m tired of hearing about the old VM position.  It’s gone get over it.  It was way over paid to do nothing.
> Vm is just
> *YES VM - natural vaginal moisturizer*
> YES natural organic lubricants - https://www.yesyesyes.org/products/yes-vm-natural-vaginal-moisturiser/


I hope you realize that you've now ruined the term "VM" for me.


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 28, 2018)

vmtlnewbie said:


> Why is everyone so rude to VMs??? I do not understand. All I did was ask a simple question regarding changes to my role that are coming up. If you don’t have anything nice to say, why say anything at all?




You're new, it's not your fault.
When the job was created a lot of ill will was created because,

A) nobody who already worked for the company was given a shot at the job (well maybe a few but you can count them on one hand).

B) some of them were a bit, how do you put it, above themselves. Which isn't really their fault. They were told the job was going to be one thing and it really wasn't.

C) many of the people here recognized what a clusterfuck the whole job position was going to be and called it from the beginning which brought a number of very, understandable, hostile responses from the VMs.

D) the afternamed  clusterfuck did cluster and now many people are really tired of the whole thing.

E) which really isn't your fault, so don't take it personally.

You are walking into this cold.
Sorry that you have to walk through the cluster that Spot has spilled all over the place.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 28, 2018)

MEGATHREAD - VM TL - https://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/vm-tl.11736/

This may answer some questions. From another thread:
This guide is an work in progress since this team/position is brand new and will adapt and modify in the upcoming months/year.

What areas is this team responsible for?
- Softlines Visual Impact Areas (All the visual parts of Softlines. So everything in Softlines except tables and endcaps)
- Hardlines Home Goods Renovation (or current home goods in non renovated stores)
- Other store decided Hardlines Areas (Varies by store)

What are the key focuses of this team?
-Visual Impact Areas are full and appealing
-Mannequins are kept to the color scheme that corporate is going for and replacement outfits match said theme
(example: 70's outfits in black/tan)
-Home Goods Area is maintained to the impact area guide for Home Goods and matches the color scheme as defined by Corporate
-Additional areas are kept to Brand as defined by the store

I believe this would be defined as a Planogram like team that is focused on all visual areas in the store.
Most teams would have a Visual Merch Lead/TL and one or two MBTMs (Merch Brand Team Members)
Note: *ASANTS*

This is a team that will help set expectations and drive sales in this exciting opportunity to increase sales through impulse buying and building outfits that help guests pick out combinations and continue on with their shopping.

I will update this guide as new information come up. Any current VMLs/VMTLs that can comment on daily workload/expectations please chime in.

I'll let those degree wielding folk chime in with what Target is looking for since clearly us folks who been here awhile don't know what they want.

Thanks @Captainzim.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Mar 28, 2018)

vmtlnewbie said:


> Why is everyone so rude to VMs??? I do not understand. All I did was ask a simple question regarding changes to my role that are coming up. If you don’t have anything nice to say, why say anything at all?



Initially, when I came to The BR...... I, too, wanted to share my thoughts on the VM(TL)(L)(?) role with everyone.  I wanted to "explain" why the role is important.  Quickly, VERY QUICKLY, I learned (from other TBR-ers) that the role was not well-received, not well-planned out (bad, Spot, bad), not _executed_ well by other VMs (too smug, arrogant, finger-pointy).  
So, I STOPPED  "*explaining*" and started "*listening*".  And...... from that, I learned that the Teams need *help*, support and guidance.  They need a "leader(?)" who will work WITH them to get things done.   
I do not follow the VM Learning Plan and expect everyone to "do this/do that" and audit them later.  I am not a "clip-board trainer".  I get down and dirty w/ the Team.  

Lastly........ My VM role is not any _better_ than anyone else's role.  I am _part_ of the Team.  We all _need each other_ to be successful.


----------



## On6 (Mar 28, 2018)

vmtlnewbie said:


> Why is everyone so rude to VMs??? I do not understand. All I did was ask a simple question regarding changes to my role that are coming up. If you don’t have anything nice to say, why say anything at all?



The VM role when you consider the level of overall expectations and responsibilities has turned into a role very much like what I am in (SR APS) and to a certain degree, PMT. We are all very well paid TMs, much like TLs, but we are not actually TLs. Just keep that in mind.

I can’t speak for other people, but personally I don’t want you to get your hopes up. A lot of us have been around the company long enough to recognize you will probably get screwed in the end. Other than a unilateral move to a TL position, I see no opportunities for advancement at the store level. And above the store level is very unlikely. Just saying.


----------



## SpilledTea (Mar 28, 2018)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> What areas is this team responsible for?
> - Softlines Visual Impact Areas (All the visual parts of Softlines. So everything in Softlines except tables and endcaps)



The VM at my store spends 99% of her time in Home Innovation. We are about a week and a half to two weeks behind on VMGs in A&A. 

Is this happening anywhere else?


----------



## sprinklesontop (Mar 28, 2018)

SpilledTea said:


> The VM at my store spends 99% of her time in Home Innovation. We are about a week and a half to two weeks behind on VMGs in A&A.
> 
> Is this happening anywhere else?



I'm 80% A&A; 20% Home.  _100% running fast to get it all done. _


----------



## noodles594 (Mar 28, 2018)

It’s a joke to pretend to have routines. You spend your whole week at the mercy of the LOD and still try to finish everything in your routines, new vmgs, purging and merchandising decode in home, and helping with the softlines push process.


----------



## Ahem (Mar 28, 2018)

vmtlnewbie said:


> Why is everyone so rude to VMs??? I do not understand. All I did was ask a simple question regarding changes to my role that are coming up. If you don’t have anything nice to say, why say anything at all?



it's the way target added the position. They did it in a way that would create animosity no matter how nice or skilled the actual vm was.  And they seemed to have no clue what they were even gonna do with the position. It was literally just the same work the TLs had already been doing for a long time. TLs who applied for her job and weren't allowed to interview had to train her on doing The VAs and what not. The workcenter seems to have a clear goal, makes use of her creativity, and all that jazz now, but the bad relationships are already formed.

And she still doesn't have a team, so I'm not sure why saying she's not a leader would be a not nice thing to say. When she's actually doing her work, it's impactful and has a clear usefulness, but still... no team under her. I don't have an answer for your original question. Last I saw my vm, she said she's supposedly getting a team soon, when our grey remodel is done. But idk if that info is still good or if there are caveats or anything.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 28, 2018)

Rarejem said:


> Had our meeting today.  Our VM is most definitely a Lead.


Grandfathered.


----------



## isthatathing (Mar 29, 2018)

sprinklesontop said:


> I'm 80% A&A; 20% Home.  _100% running fast to get it all done. _



Same here.




On6 said:


> The VM role when you consider the level of overall expectations and responsibilities has turned into a role very much like what I am in (SR APS) and to a certain degree, PMT. We are all very well paid TMs, much like TLs, but we are not actually TLs. Just keep that in mind.



Also, with the various title changes etc I'm still expected to walk with leadership when we have visits. So I get thinking of VM along the same lines as these other roles. Like, lone wolf not a lead? But still consulted like a lead?


----------



## Breakeven (Mar 29, 2018)

This is all just so confusing. I was offered VM but we already have a VML. By my understanding my raise wouldn't be much at all or nothing. Is that correct for a VMTM?


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 29, 2018)

I don't believe that it's rude to state that VM isn't a lead, because it isn't. GSA is in a similar (but vastly underpaid) boat.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 29, 2018)

SpilledTea said:


> The VM at my store spends 99% of her time in Home Innovation. We are about a week and a half to two weeks behind on VMGs in A&A.
> 
> Is this happening anywhere else?



It is at my store because the VM was told to stop helping out softlines so much. Some corporate VM guy came and told the *TWO* softlines TLs to stop relying on the VM so much


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Mar 30, 2018)

isthatathing said:


> Same here.


I have a VM just for home, and softlines has one for them as well. As a Hardlines-Domestics TL, it’s amazing. She’s 38 hours a week, and we do some really cool moments on endcaps even beyond the home flat. We help each other a lot and our ETL doesn’t know the extent of how much teamwork there is; I’ll help her execute projects that are large or intense and she takes ownership of a couple of backroom aisles and keeping them free of discontinued/clearance. She’s also considered a leader in our building, even though she’s new to the company, alongside our other VM who was brought on back when it was a true TL spot that paid above SrTL pay. They are always expected at TL meetings.


----------



## noodles594 (Mar 30, 2018)

busyzoningtoys said:


> I have a VM just for home, and softlines has one for them as well. As a Hardlines-Domestics TL, it’s amazing. She’s 38 hours a week, and we do some really cool moments on endcaps even beyond the home flat. We help each other a lot and our ETL doesn’t know the extent of how much teamwork there is; I’ll help her execute projects that are large or intense and she takes ownership of a couple of backroom aisles and keeping them free of discontinued/clearance. She’s also considered a leader in our building, even though she’s new to the company, alongside our other VM who was brought on back when it was a true TL spot that paid above SrTL pay. They are always expected at TL meetings.



That partnership is my dream!


----------



## SpilledTea (Mar 30, 2018)

Forreals. We can't even get our VM to respond to calls for backup at the checklanes.


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Mar 30, 2018)

SpilledTea said:


> Forreals. We can't even get our VM to respond to calls for backup at the checklanes.


I have to tell mine to back up less lol. 

The one I have trouble getting to backup is HR. It’s rare that I need that from them but when we say all specialty teams, we mean it. Oh well, When they remove the phone from fitting room next year I was told operator duties will belong to HR when they are in the building.


----------



## SpeedwalkDonna (Mar 30, 2018)

SpilledTea said:


> The VM at my store spends 99% of her time in Home Innovation. We are about a week and a half to two weeks behind on VMGs in A&A.
> 
> Is this happening anywhere else?



Ha! As a VM, I spend 99% of my time in softlines. Of course I have been doing nothing I am supposed to in my role—instead they are utilizing me as an additional SL TM,  and everyone seems ok with that. I’ve set one VMG since February, and they won’t even let me take the time to file my VMGs, so they are all just piled on my desk. SORRY, I’ve already ranted about this...

Anyway, clearly all stores are different. *shrugs*


----------



## Far from newbie (Dec 19, 2019)

Can I resurrect this for any changes ?
Any VM stories ?
Is the position here to stay or changing at all ?
Is the one/two at your store any good ?


----------



## isthatathing (Dec 19, 2019)

I'm wondering how some stores get 2 vms and some don't. I understand volume and innovation vs non innovation stores.... but I'm at a 50M next gen store. Wondering if that is enough to have 1 for home and 1 for style. I'm always pulled in so many directions it's hard to get everything looking good. I give direction when I can to DBOs for remerch, but some things I would like to execute to my own standards and just dont have the time to do it all. (Esp with owning signing during Q4. wth?)


----------



## oath2order (Dec 19, 2019)

isthatathing said:


> I'm wondering how some stores get 2 vms and some don't. I understand volume and innovation vs non innovation stores.... but I'm at a 50M next gen store. Wondering if that is enough to have 1 for home and 1 for style. I'm always pulled in so many directions it's hard to get everything looking good. I give direction when I can to DBOs for remerch, but some things I would like to execute to my own standards and just dont have the time to do it all. (Esp with owning signing during Q4. wth?)



I don't know how NextGen stores don't have 2 as a default, or at least have it as a full-time position.

VMs have CB1, CB2, home flat, a Hearth and Hand of variant size, tables and bookshelves in both bed and bath, seasonal sometimes, and the kitchen table.

And softlines.


----------



## PackAndCry (Dec 19, 2019)

Because it's trendy to have a "visual merchandiser", so Spot just _has _to have one.


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Dec 19, 2019)

I'd l8ke to have a few words with the "vm" team that makes the vmg because their constant placement of pants on the left and tops on the right is a crime against humanity. Cherry on top is the horrible outfit pairings required on mannequins.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Dec 19, 2019)

Selfish said:


> Can anyone provide  a justification for why VM is a dedicated position, especially at PG45?
> 
> GMTLs not only own multiple areas of the store, but also a process: inbound, presentation, or fulfillment. They're also TLs, and so they have TL responsibilities.
> 
> ...


Because instead of training all TLs style and GM on visual standards they pay and train one person to follow up will all the TMs. You sound salty but all the VMs I worked with are super hard working and definitely necessary.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 19, 2019)

StyleMaven1 said:


> I'd l8ke to have a few words with the "vm" team that makes the vmg because their constant placement of pants on the left and tops on the right is a crime against humanity. Cherry on top is the horrible outfit pairings required on mannequins.



but those outfits are totally IN right now huehuehue


----------



## happygoth (Dec 19, 2019)

I don't have a problem with the VM being a dedicated position, but I definitely feel that they should be earning that extra pay and full-time status. I'll say no more...


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Dec 19, 2019)

I'm hearing a pretty damned strong bias against Style TL and I don't know who burned you, but damn. Yes, I DO have processes to run. I supervise our inbound breakout team members even though their hours are pulled from inbound workcenter. I make them aware of upcoming transitions and proper sorting for departments. No GMTL helps us with transitions of any kind, my fellow Style TL and I do them! We're also current on signing, price change and reshop and consistently beating our goals and comping strong. Our seasoned fulfillment team can find 1/2 of our stuff, but we find the rest and 100% of the products for seasonal because they don't even try. The GMTL over H&H never steps into it and neither does the team member who is technically the dbo of it and no one is holding them accountable - so our VM has to do it all. Not just initial set, but pulls and remerch because they send it all straight to backstock! Same with Fan Central, which is supposed to be owned by electronics (adjacent dept for zone/fill) and guess what, she does that too. ASANTS. If you've had shitty style teams I'm sorry, but I bust my ass every day. Yes, I initially thought the VM position was weird, I was a softlines lead for years with no need for one but especially in the newer remodeled stores there's a really strong emphasis on presentation and with no real signing or true pog/presentation team anymore there is definitely more to maintain and remerchandise on a daily basis.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Dec 19, 2019)

Selfish said:


> What happens at your store (and many others) may be different than what's expected. That's fine, but it's pretty clear what the expectations are on paper.
> 
> Style TLs own an area. GMTLs own an area. This includes signing, price change, reshop, etc.. for both.
> Style TLs do not own a process. GMTLs do own a process.
> ...





Selfish said:


> That isn't justification. VMGs are the visual standards. If you have a VMG for Hearth & Hand, you don't need a VM to tell you how to visually merchandise that area -- that's already being done by corporate. You just match the images. It couldn't be easier.
> 
> Not to mention all Style TMs should have received visual merchandising training months back via Workday. Why do they need a VM to tell them which order colors should go in? Or how to properly edge?
> 
> ...


Someone is salty.... 

I’m not going to touch the Style VS GM thing but as for your comment on the VMG and VM position. Great you have a VMG for the set which isn’t done by the VM anyway so you’re right TMs do the work of setting but oh no you sold out of something or it’s EOS and you need filler or to remerchandise now there’s no VMG to follow? Just because from the sounds of it your VM doesn’t do work doesn’t mean they’re not needed. I can see an argument that they shouldn’t be PG45 because I kind of agree but the position itself is definitely necessary


Also your Style TL should be owning all aspects of the inbound process for style. GM owns the inbound process for GM but they’re not going to sort, breakout or push the style. You’re looking at it from the old point where there was an ETL Log. Now it’s

GM and Specialty Sales and the inbound process should be split.


----------



## SigningLady (Dec 20, 2019)

isthatathing said:


> I'm wondering how some stores get 2 vms and some don't. I understand volume and innovation vs non innovation stores.... but I'm at a 50M next gen store. Wondering if that is enough to have 1 for home and 1 for style. I'm always pulled in so many directions it's hard to get everything looking good. I give direction when I can to DBOs for remerch, but some things I would like to execute to my own standards and just dont have the time to do it all. (Esp with owning signing during Q4. wth?)



Hate to break it you but I'm pretty sure VMs are going to own non-pog signing outside of Q4 too. And without a trained signing TM to help them like there was for Christmas ISM. VMs are not only responsible for removing all the Christmas ISM next week, but they also have to put up more of the non-pog ISM like CSEs for seasonal and mini. That's never been on their plate to do before. My VM was told by corporate to expect signing changes early next year. This is it.


----------



## isthatathing (Dec 20, 2019)

Thanks @SigningLady I was aware of the clearance dash and new signing roll out in the addendum. I put up all the power aisles myself so I'll be happy to take those suckers down and harvest all those sweet sweet ceiling clips.

The thing is dont get is the "partner with vm" for the fixture room refresh. Signing etc I'm like, okay fine. Visual impact area. Okay. But the fixture room as a whole feels kinda random.

I mean I was plano TL before VM so it's fine. Whatever. But I for a lot of VMs its gonna be like, huh? 7 loop stationary divider, baseball hat fixture? Transcend shelves? The godforsaken ball pit????


----------



## PogDog (Dec 20, 2019)

Selfish said:


> Wrong. Inbound owns softlines breakout. That's part of Modernization. The only thing Style Consultants do is push, backstock, and zone. It's all in the guide, so give it a read.
> 
> Again, I don't care what your store does. That doesn't matter. I don't care if your VM is the greatest VM of all time. That doesn't matter. I am strictly talking about roles and responsibilities (read: what they *should be doing*, not what they are doing).
> 
> ...



Reduced down like that is eye opening. 

All the GMTLs in my store are key carriers too. Style does not. Style owns 3 valleys in the backroom. That's all. Nothing else is their's in the way of backroom ownership outside of the style breakout area. 

VM only has a few sections in HOME. And our VM barely can manage that. 

Meanwhile each GMTL owns minimum 5 valleys and equal portions of steel space. They also have their secondary function roles and are held to the same standards as Style. Style has 4 seasonal changes. GM areas reset every 6 weeks. 

The workloads are not divided evenly.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Dec 20, 2019)

PogDog said:


> Reduced down like that is eye opening.
> 
> All the GMTLs in my store are key carriers too. Style does not. Style owns 3 valleys in the backroom. That's all. Nothing else is their's in the way of backroom ownership outside of the style breakout area.
> 
> ...


Thanks I’ve read the guide I even have a copy for reference. You clearly don’t understand what the VM does day to day. You can read all the guides you want but it won’t show you the reality of it. I have full confidence that any style TL I’ve ever worked with could do the role of the VM but the reason it’s necessary is because you’re looking at it black and white. Just because style doesn’t own a “process” doesn’t mean they have less work. Style is a forever changing area that requires constant attention. Paper? Pets? Chem? Oh no you’re out of a toilet paper, just wait and you’ll get more. On the other hand if you run out of a sweater you have to now remerchendise an entire table or rack. It’s apples to oranges. You need to look big picture not on paper.


----------



## MavDog (Dec 20, 2019)

PogDog said:


> Reduced down like that is eye opening.
> 
> All the GMTLs in my store are key carriers too. Style does not. Style owns 3 valleys in the backroom. That's all. Nothing else is their's in the way of backroom ownership outside of the style breakout area.
> 
> ...


TECHNICALLY, the GMTL over inbound owns the entire backroom in the guide, but in practice it doesnt work that way. Why wouldnt the leader over an area own their piece of the backroom?


----------



## SigningLady (Dec 20, 2019)

isthatathing said:


> Thanks @SigningLady I was aware of the clearance dash and new signing roll out in the addendum. I put up all the power aisles myself so I'll be happy to take those suckers down and harvest all those sweet sweet ceiling clips.
> 
> The thing is dont get is the "partner with vm" for the fixture room refresh. Signing etc I'm like, okay fine. Visual impact area. Okay. But the fixture room as a whole feels kinda random.
> 
> I mean I was plano TL before VM so it's fine. Whatever. But I for a lot of VMs its gonna be like, huh? 7 loop stationary divider, baseball hat fixture? Transcend shelves? The godforsaken ball pit????



I am the resident fixture expert at my store. Unfortunately that week for the fixture refresh I need to set the beauty/haircare/cosmetics transition since I am a Presentation Expert. Not sure how this is going to play out..... I anticipate lots of calls on the walkie.


----------



## PogDog (Dec 20, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Thanks I’ve read the guide I even have a copy for reference. You clearly don’t understand what the VM does day to day. You can read all the guides you want but it won’t show you the reality of it. I have full confidence that any style TL I’ve ever worked with could do the role of the VM but the reason it’s necessary is because you’re looking at it black and white. Just because style doesn’t own a “process” doesn’t mean they have less work. Style is a forever changing area that requires constant attention. Paper? Pets? Chem? Oh no you’re out of a toilet paper, just wait and you’ll get more. On the other hand if you run out of a sweater you have to now remerchendise an entire table or rack. It’s apples to oranges. You need to look big picture not on paper.



Did you mean to respond to me or Selfish? I wasn't referencing the guide, just Selfish's response.


----------



## JAShands (Dec 20, 2019)

Does it count if our VM became our Specialty Sales TL?


----------



## SigningLady (Dec 21, 2019)

Selfish said:


> Then give it another read because you're wrong here.
> 
> You don't think GMTLs have to deal with the same? That we don't run out of inventory and have to constantly move product around to fill empty areas? Do you even venture into the toy aisles at your store? Or seasonal? And clue me in onto who remerchandises those areas you reference: the Style TLs or the Style Consultants? Because it should be the latter. That's their job. All the Style TL needs to do is delegate and train. Or train a trainer to train. Lovely, ain't it?
> 
> Regardless, Style TLs have objectively less of a workload. Compared to the mountain of metrics and bullshit GMTLs have to deal with, Style TLs have it easy. As do VMs. The positions should be combined.



Hardlines aisles shouldn't be remerchandised unless they are about to transition. Exceptions being the home decor area which is treated more like a softlines area now, endcaps, and any d-code items that have sold out. Toys and Seasonal are both about to transition.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Dec 21, 2019)

PogDog said:


> Did you mean to respond to me or Selfish? I wasn't referencing the guide, just Selfish's response.


Selfish sorry didn’t mean to respond to you 😂


----------



## PackAndCry (Dec 21, 2019)

isthatathing said:


> Thanks @SigningLady I was aware of the clearance dash and new signing roll out in the addendum. I put up all the power aisles myself so I'll be happy to take those suckers down and harvest all those sweet sweet ceiling clips.
> 
> The thing is dont get is the "partner with vm" for the fixture room refresh. Signing etc I'm like, okay fine. Visual impact area. Okay. But the fixture room as a whole feels kinda random.
> 
> I mean I was plano TL before VM so it's fine. Whatever. But I for a lot of VMs its gonna be like, huh? 7 loop stationary divider, baseball hat fixture? Transcend shelves? The godforsaken ball pit????


I can't figure out why the "presentation" GM TL and the presentation team wouldn't be responsible for the fixture room refresh, during a non-set week?  I guess that would have made too much sense.  I can't help but feel like it's sort of a middle finger to presentation teams after HQ tried to eliminate them and it turned out they were necessary after all.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Dec 21, 2019)

Your average POG team member has always done pretty much everything a VM does and more, task-wise.  Where's our glory?


----------



## Stuckonthecarpet (Dec 23, 2019)

Selfish said:


> Wrong. Inbound owns softlines breakout. That's part of Modernization. The only thing Style Consultants do is push, backstock, and zone. It's all in the guide, so give it a read.
> 
> Again, I don't care what your store does. That doesn't matter. I don't care if your VM is the greatest VM of all time. That doesn't matter. I am strictly talking about roles and responsibilities (read: what they *should be doing*, not what they are doing).
> 
> ...



As a key carrying Style TL I obviously take a bit of offense to this but it must be noted that I DO own a process: presentation. Style leaders, per everything official, own all transitions for style. Whether or not we leverage GM to help is optional, they are not required to help us and the hours for transitions are never allotted to them. I plan and execute huge transition workloads often. On top of the inbound processes for breakout I oversee - and sure, that may not be ‘official’ or in every store but the presentation aspect surely is.

Also the fact that style is almost a quarter of my stores sales and a solid third of the store. Our standards change constantly as the company reacts to the every changing apparel business. Acting as if its unequal with a GMTL is wildly misleading. Different types of roles but both equally challenging in their own way and both own processes.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Dec 24, 2019)

Stuckonthecarpet said:


> As a key carrying Style TL I obviously take a bit of offense to this but it must be noted that I DO own a process: presentation. Style leaders, per everything official, own all transitions for style. Whether or not we leverage GM to help is optional, they are not required to help us and the hours for transitions are never allotted to them. I plan and execute huge transition workloads often. On top of the inbound processes for breakout I oversee - and sure, that may not be ‘official’ or in every store but the presentation aspect surely is.
> 
> Also the fact that style is almost a quarter of my stores sales and a solid third of the store. Our standards change constantly as the company reacts to the every changing apparel business. Acting as if its unequal with a GMTL is wildly misleading. Different types of roles but both equally challenging in their own way and both own processes.


Say it louder for the people in the back 👏🏻

Also PS I’m not a Style TL but have huge respect for anyone who is because it’s TOUGH.


----------



## Realityvslies (Feb 21, 2020)

Walk on water, turn water in wine just another regular day for VM. Now Teach the heathens Targets vision by setting their standards aka contradictions


----------

